
Growing a UX tool - juliushuijnk
https://medium.com/proof-of-concept/growing-free-ux-design-tool-prototype-with-ui-wireframing-and-user-scenarios-f2b0015516ef
======
daleco
When my Symbols are done in sketch, I can build a mockup very quickly. Have
you considered building a plugin for Sketch?

I meet with the InVisionApp sales team few months ago. Their phylosophie is to
work and augment the current tools (Sketch 3...) instead of replacing them. I
thought that it was a good approach.

I'd be worried that the designers will be scared by a command line based tool.
This will be hard to convince people to move away from Sketch 3.

Thanks for trying to improve the designer tools, it's much needed.

------
didgeoridoo
This is so desperately needed it isn't even funny. Is there somewhere I can
sign up for updates on your progress, try out alpha builds, etc?

~~~
choxi
What does everyone currently use for wireframing? I find it easiest to just
draw it out with a pen and paper.

~~~
didgeoridoo
My current process is:

1) Initial sketches in pen & paper.

2) Move into Sketch.app for refinement.

3) Move into Invision for clickthrough interactivity.

4) Move into Principle for animations & transitions.

5) Throughout, use Craft.io to keep track of personas, user stories, etc.

6) Realize that, despite my best efforts, documentation is scattered
everywhere. Things are out of sync. UI is in eighteen different states of
visual done-ness, and nobody knows who made what decision when.

7) Drink heavily.

My ideal workflow is:

1) Pen + paper or whiteboard for rapid ideation and exploration

2) Something exactly like this "True UX" tool for rapidly stringing together
layouts and flows in a testable, iterative, documentable way.

3) Drink heavily. Wait. Maybe this is a personal problem.

~~~
sogen
I use the same process but start with 7)

Have you used craft sync? There’s another tool to sync but forgot the name.

------
aldanor
Looks pretty cool. One thing though... Windows?..

~~~
juliushuijnk
It's a prototype I'm making in Python. You can run it on a Mac. For a web-app
prototype I can re-use much of the code.

First I want to gather feedback and get a feel for the potential. If there is
enough potential, I'd like to get one or more developers involved so we can
build a robust product for the platforms (desktop, mobile, web) that make
sense for the product.

